# Maca + Fenugreek = :D



## B3e (Jul 28, 2010)

ill move this to either health or skin forum soon, but just wanted to ask a larger audience. I feel drunk with excitement right now, I need someone to bring me back down to earth or tell me to keep floating.

This has probably been the roughest week for me (internship winding down, law class final coming up, work boring but necessary, meetings galore) so when I tell you my discovery today is thread worthy...its mainly because I'm so excited to have a silver lining in my week.

K, first, don't laugh @ my measurements, I'm barely 5"2 (and by barely I mean I'm closer to 5"1.5)

Beginning of this month I was:
32/23/34

(my band is 27 so 32 is deceiving lol and I was kind of stressed out so my regular 24 was a 23......i don't particularly like that size...neither does ol' boy)

Feeling sad about what the pill did to my bust and booty, I decided to start massages on my bust (almond oil + fenugreek powder). Great toning after a week, but no growth. I didn't mind, I liked the toning.

I made a goal for myself by December (6 Months of dedication):
35/24/35

I figured I have nothing to lose, and I'd be quitting my pill soon so it was no big, I could do it. Especially if NBE was really effective and maca was a booty's best friend.

Well, today, less than a month since I started I am:
34/24/35

I am reading Unaccustomed Earth and a set of characters randomly made love and the word breast made me want to measure and see how I'm doing. Mainly curiosity, wasn't expecting anything.

I started Maca and fenugreek capsules on saturday. I've been slacking on massages too. At first I thought it was the pill I switched to, but I've been on this pill before...it does nothing positive for my chest. I started lifting monday instead of my regular 6-10mile run/walk/bike. So I know I'm toning up but its Wednesday, results don't happen overnight...for the most part.

So...Fenugreek (1220mg) + Maca (1050mg) *must* = 

I don't know how I didn't notice, I guess I've been distracted._(ETA: I've been wearing 36B bras this week that I randomly bought cause they were cute...no wonder I didn't notice, there was no maddening tightness)_ Is it because I'm fun sized that I'm seeing results or have any of you also experienced such fantastic results?? I'm thinking of upping my goal to 36/24/36 

Anyone wanna join my revolution!!? Or have any comments. Lol sorry if you all don't think this is thread worthy...I'm sure it'll sink down to page 1000 soon but for now I'd love input!


ETA: I didn't think to take pictures with a tape measure at the beginning (mainly because I didn't expect anything, just hoping for a toned me by december) but can do so now and make them as decent as possible if that even matters. Its just that taking a pic of hair and taking a pic of body parts are kind of different haha don't know the etiquette there...I'm not lookin to be on a gross man's google search image list


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2010)

Congratulations! I have both of these but I haven't used them. I guess I'll stop now. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## B3e (Jul 29, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Congratulations! I have both of these but I haven't used them. I guess I'll stop now. Thanks for sharing!



Why stop?! I'm guessing you're already curvalicious and are avoiding any more...cause otherwise I can't imagine stopping...Lol I feel like I just discovered the meaning of life I'm so excited haha...silly I know. Thanks so much Platinum!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Jul 29, 2010)

I want to take maca... but Lord only knows I don't need by breasts to get any bigger and thats probably where it would go to first instead of my butt where it needs all the help it could get...


----------



## B3e (Jul 29, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> I want to take maca... but Lord only knows I don't need by breasts to get any bigger and thats probably where it would go to first instead of my butt where it needs all the help it could get...



 I wish I had that problem. Maca is definitely worth it...I think its the one workin the booty because fenugreek has no effect on the booty, jus the lady lumps 

You should try it ...."Drink the juice..." Lol


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 29, 2010)

I have nothing constructive to add, but I want some maca. Anyone got a quick and dirty guide to which I should buy, where, and how much it costs?


----------



## My Friend (Jul 29, 2010)

Fenugreek seed is widely used as a galactagogue (milk producing agent) by nursing mothers to increase inadequate breast milk supply. Studies have shown that fenugreek is a potent stimulator of breastmilk production and its use was associated with increases in milk production of as much as 900%.[8] It can be found in capsule form in many health food stores.http://www.longhaircareforum.com/#cite_note-8


----------



## B3e (Jul 29, 2010)

lilsparkle825 said:


> I have nothing constructive to add, but I want some maca. Anyone got a quick and dirty guide to which I should buy, where, and how much it costs?



Personally, I use the Solaray brand. It was 12ish for 100 capsules from the vitamin shoppe, I'm sure you can find it cheaper...I was hoping to grab the Now brand but they didn't have it and the Organic store is closed on saturdays. :/


----------



## B3e (Jul 29, 2010)

Additional/Useful info. Thanks My Friend for reminding me!

Source: Home Remedies Web

*What is Fenugreek?*
Fenugreek (also known as Greek Hay and Fenigreek), is an herb that is commonly found growing in the Mediterranean region of the world. While the seeds and leaves are primarily used as a culinary spice, it is also used to treat a variety of health problems in Egypt, Greece, Italy, and South Asia. 

Fenugreek seeds have been found to contain protein, vitamin C, niacin, potassium, and diosgenin (which is a compound that has properties similar to estrogen). Other active constituents in fenugreek are alkaloids, lysine and L-tryptophan, as well as steroidal saponins (diosgenin, yamogenin, tigogenin, and neotigogenin).

*What are the Benefits of Fenugreek?*
Due to its estrogen-like properties, fenugreek has been found to help increase libido and lessen the effect of hot flashes and mood fluctuations that are common symptoms of menopause and PMS. In India and China it has also been used to treat arthritis, asthma, bronchitis, improve digestion, maintain a healthy metabolism, increase libido and male potency, cure skin problems (wounds, rashes and boils), treat sore throat, and cure acid reflux. Fenugreek also has a long history of use for the treatment of reproductive disorders, to induce labor, to treat hormonal disorders, to help with breast enlargement, and to reduce menstrual pain. Recent studies have shown that Fenugreek helps lower blood glucose and cholestrol levels, and may be an effective treatment for both type 1 and 2 diabetes. Fenugreek is also being studied for its cardiovascular benefits. 

*Uses of Fenugreek*

*Home Remedy for Balancing Cholesterol*
Studies have found people who took 2 ounces (56g) of fenugreek seed each day had significantly (around 14 percent) lower cholesterol lwvels after 24 weeks, and had lowered their risk of heart attack by more than 25 percent. Therefore, a recommended remedy for lowering cholesterol is to take 2 ounces of Fenugreek seeds throughout the day. The seeds can be sprinkled onto prepared food, or they can be consumed with water if they are in capsule form. 

*Treating Diabetes and Lowering Blood Sugar Levels*
Studies have shown that participants with type 2 diabetes had significantly lower blood sugar levels after eating fenugreek. Therefore, a recommended home remedy for treating Type 2 diabetes is to consume 500mg of fenugreek twice daily. 

*Herbal Cure for Skin Inflammation*
Research has shown that Fenugreek is an effective topical treatment for skin problems such as abscesses, boils, burns, eczema, and gout. Therefore, a simple skin inflammation remedy is the following: 
Take a spoonful of fenugreek and grind it into a powder.
Mix the ground fenugreek with warm water.
Take a simple piece of clean cloth and soak it into the mixture.
Apply the soaked cloth directly onto the affected skin as a poultice.

*Natural Cure for Heartburn and Acid Reflux*
Fenugreek seeds contain a lot of mucilage, which helps sooth gastrointestinal inflammation by coating the lining of the stomach and intestine. Therefore, for an effective remedy against heartburn or Acid Reflux, simply sprinkle 1 teaspoon of fenugreek seeds onto your food. Another option is to take one teaspoon of Fenugreek seeds and swallow them with water or juice before any meal.

*Home Remedy for Fever*
The Fenugreek herb has been known to help reduce fever when taken with lemon and honey, since it nourishes the body during an illness. Therefore, to treat a fever, simply consume one to two teaspoons of Fenugreek seeds three times a day along with an herbal tea (such as green tea) with a teaspoon of honey and lemon juice. Some health food stores also sell herbal Fenugreek teas, which can be used instead of the green tea. 

*Breast Enlargement*
Fenugreek is often used in many teas and other products that help balance women's hormones and/or enlarge the breasts. Therefore, a simple home remedy for breast enlargement is to make Fenugreek a part of your regular diet. A common suggestion is to consume up to 3g of Fenugreek per day. 

*Remedy to Ease Child Birth for Pregnant Women*
Fenugreek stimulates uterine contractions and can be helpful to induce childbirth. However, pregnant women should only use Fenugreek for inducing labor after consulting with their doctor. 

*Remedy to Aid Milk Production in Lactating Women*
Fenugreek has been known to increase milk production in lactating women. Research has even shown that milk production can increase by over 500 percent within 24 to 72 hours after consuming fenugreek. Although it is not known why this happens, researchers speculate that the oil contained in fenugreek seeds plays a role. Therefore, a recommended remedy to increase milk flow is to consume one capsule of fenugreek seed (at least 500mg) three times a day. 

*What are the Side Effects of Fenugreek?*
While Fenugreek is generally considered to be safe when used moderately, there have been reports of a few minor side-effects. Nausea is one common side effect, while other people have reported gastrointestinal discomfort (diarrhea and/or gas). Also, when using fenugreek topically on the skin, it is important to watch out for skin irritations and rashes. 

Fenugreek use during pregnancy is not recommended, since it has the potential to induce labor. If you are pregnant and wish to take it, you should do so only after consultation with your doctor. 

If you are currently taking any oral medications, you should always use Fenugreek at least 2 hours before or after these drugs. This is important since Fenugreek fiber has the potential to interfere with the absorption of oral medications due to its mucilaginous fiber (which gives it a moist and sticky texture). 

*Where and How to Buy Fenugreek*
Fenugreek is often available in capsules, seed, and powder form at many health food stores. Fenugreek seeds can also often be found at Indian/Pakistani grocery stores. You may also be able to find Fenugreek herbal tea bags. 
______________
Source: {BHM}

"Fenugreek acts as a prolactin, which [in basic terms] directs fat to ur breasts and stimulates milk produoction in pregnant women. 

"prolactin works with estrogen to develop the mammary glands, while increasing the number of estrogen receptors in the breasts. Prolactin also causes the breasts to store fat by increasing the production of lipoprotein lipase(LPL)in your breasts.5 LPL is a “fat storage” enzyme." it also contains diosgenin which mimimcs the effects of estrogen and is known to cause breast growth. 

prolactin is only produced twice, during/ before puberty and during pregnancy. It needs to be stimulated to continue production, so thats why when babies suck on their mommy's nips prolactin continues to be produced.. the way to achieve similar stimulation is thru something called the Chi Massage, its basically one of the most effective techniques in massaging the breasts"
_______________

*Maca*

Source: Vitamin Stuff

Maca root (Lepidium meyenii [Latin]) is native to the mountain regions of Peru, where it has had a reputation as a powerful sex-enhancer since the times of the ancient Incas. Maca has been called Peruvian Viagara® and Peruvian ginseng because of its legendary ability to promote mental and physical vitality and increase libido in both men and women. Maca is often referred to as a natural hormone balancer, an adaptagen that can treat symptoms of menopause and sexual dysfunction in both men and women. Maca root may also help treat other conditions associated with hormone imbalance, such as depression, insomnia, fatigue, and acne. 

Maca root actually provides the body with many healthful nutrients, including potassium and calcium (it actually has higher levels of calcium than milk). It also contains protein, carbohydrates, and fatty acids. However, it is the presence of two recently discovered compounds, macamides and macaenes, that are thought to give maca its powerful aphrodisiac effects. In the April 2000 issue of the medical journal Urology, researchers reported that rodents fed a concentration of macamides and macaenes developed a striking increase in energy, sex drive, and stamina. 

Maca is recommended for treatment of a host of hormone-related disorders, including low sex drive in men and women, infertility, low sperm count, impotence, and menopausal and premenstrual symptoms. Research indicates that hormone-balancing maca also supports adrenal gland function, which is very important in times of stress when the adrenal glands produce large amounts of adrenaline. 

Athletes sometimes use maca to boost energy and stamina, and there are reports that this root can increase mental function as well. 

In Peru, maca roots are dried and ground into a flour-like consistency. It is considered a food, and may be added to blender drinks, cookies, cakes, and chips. You can purchase maca root powder from some health food stores and from online distributorships. Try adding it to your own recipes; use ½ tsp. of maca for each cookie, or 1 tsp. for each slice of bread (make sure to subtract out an equal amount of flour). You can also add maca powder to your own smoothie or health drink. 

The recommended dosage for powder is about 1 teaspoon to 1 tablespoon each day, but much higher doses of maca have been well-tolerated, and there have been no toxic effects associated with this substance. In toxicity studies conducted in the United States, maca showed absolutely no adverse pharmacologic effects. Maca root is also available in capsule and extract forms.


----------



## LilMissRed (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL congrats on ur success!

I dont need anymore lady lumps LOL BUT I did take fenugreek when I breastfed... now if u can find something to grow the booty... let me know! THAT I'd like to try


----------



## brownelovely (Jul 29, 2010)

Has anyone every tried this kind?

Navitas Naturals Maca Power Raw Maca Powder


----------



## B3e (Jul 29, 2010)

@Red
I believe maca is the booty magic supposedly, but you always also risk increasing your upper half :/
I find that when I do pushups and do resistance on the pec machine @ the gym my upper half shrinks some...smh...maybe countering maca is an option...or u could be brave and try that supplement that's always flashing on the right side..lol...I'm not that brave and I'm sure they're just using maca mixed with other things.

@brown
In the maca and hair thread I believe someone mentioned using navitas, venture there. Hopefully someone still responds though. I'm curious about brands.


----------



## RENIBELL (Jul 29, 2010)

very interesting, i used fenugreek when i was breast feeding, and i did have larger boobs then . so how does Maca increase the booty? is this for real?


----------



## B3e (Jul 29, 2010)

RENIBELL said:


> very interesting, i used fenugreek when i was breast feeding, and i did have larger boobs then . so how does Maca increase the booty? is this for real?



Maca is a fertility herb so maybe that's why the lower portions get bigger..."birthing thighs"? *shrug* for all I know my two days of lifting might have increased my rear...but I doubt it, because I did the leg press once and have been focusing my attention on toning my quads/hamstrings/calves....if anything my rear usually shrinks until I do leg presses. *anyone have a more educated speculation?...I feel like my rationale is a bit naïve*.

As for is this for real...yea, I ran around my room and did a little dance so my numbers are real. Was going to reply to a pre-existing thread but was way too excited so I made one...

This evening when I get back from work perhaps ill take measurements while in tights/cami so I can post them?...I just thought they'd be pointless since my start pictures are on my phone in a hidden folder b/c they're not really meant for anyone else's eyes......and I didn't take a picture of the tape measure measurements. :/

When I researched the two herbs I read repeatedly that maca is for booty and fenugreek for boobies. Cross referenced sources and read through bhm as well...so it's a consistent finding. But that's when it actually works for one's particular body. Some people don't see results within 1-2mos...with things and always give up, so I'm not gonna accept anything as really real until Dec (6mos).

If indeed either of these things work...then I should finish the year off @ least 4" fuller up top and 2" wider down low compared to my start size ...ill probably run to keep from getting too big...I don't think a tabletop would suit me in either sense of the word. And I just want top and bottom to be equal.


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Jul 29, 2010)

Miryoku said:


> I want to take maca... but Lord only knows I don't need by breasts to get any bigger and thats probably where it would go to first instead of my butt where it needs all the help it could get...


I'm sure yours aren't larger than mine  Anyway, I take maca and it's growing my butt and not my breasts. 


brownelovely said:


> Has anyone every tried this kind?
> 
> Navitas Naturals Maca Power Raw Maca Powder


I use Navitas Naturals. I use geletenized maca as it's easier to digest than in the raw. HTH


----------



## TracyNicole (Jul 29, 2010)

brownelovely said:


> Has anyone every tried this kind?
> 
> Navitas Naturals Maca Power Raw Maca Powder



This is the brand I use.  I've noticed increased libido and lass painful menstrual cycle.  My booty is already big so thankfully I didn't see an increase there.  Now I need to go find fenugreek.


----------



## AKA-Tude (Jul 29, 2010)

I think I mentioned this before somewhere, 
But I have a gf that got preggers with maca.
*Beware*

I took peruvian maca for a while
esp. when the on-set of menopause really kicked in-
it helped tremendously with flashes.
I don't really have mood swings or a problem with coloring, 
so no worries there.

And the main thing I wanted it for-
booty depth-
didn't happen...
help with the upper shelf definitely not needed.


----------



## MissRissa (Jul 29, 2010)

i have no input except to say:  

a) i had already planned on starting those same supplements (with some saw palmetto) in October.  I definitely shall now and

b) i laughed out loud at "because im fun sized".


----------



## Extremus (Jul 29, 2010)

Tried both and got the same results (and I massaged). After I stopped taking them, the booty stayed but the breast didn't  

I want to start them again but I'm kinda iffy on taking them while on BC, even though a lot women do with great results.


----------



## 2inspireU (Jul 29, 2010)

Well, I don't need any more booty, but I need all the help I can get for my lady lumps. I'm going to pick up some Fenugreek capsules tomorrow and use them religiously for 6mos. And see what happens.


----------



## 2inspireU (Jul 29, 2010)

OP how many capsules of Fenugreek are you taking? Are you following what's on the bottle or do you take more?


----------



## fatimablush (Jul 29, 2010)

Bump......................


----------



## My Friend (Jul 29, 2010)

Anyone up for a Maca and/or Fenugreek Challenge  

Pics only if you want but we could post measurements  pros/cons etc

How about until XMAS then we can all share if we got presents


----------



## B3e (Jul 29, 2010)

2inspireU said:


> OP how many capsules of Fenugreek are you taking? Are you following what's on the bottle or do you take more?



I began with two capsules (610mg each) at night (~1.2g) and have since then doubled my intake to two in the morning two in the evening (~2.4g). The maximum one should take is 1.5K so I'm well below that. I would like to be taking ~3.7g steadily by November (3 @ each meal).

HTH


----------



## B3e (Jul 29, 2010)

My Friend.....yes, we need to start this crazy revolution lol I think distracting myself from my hair growth rate will be healthy. Where should we start this challenge? Here or in another Forum? I like that more people see this one but I'm not sure if it becomes a nuisance or not to those that are not interested in this discussion. **shrug**

July 31-Dec31 (6mos) should be just about perfect ! Should it be a Maca/Fenugreek/Both thread? I kind of like that so different people with different interests can also check in. Let me know what you think lovely ladies. 

ETA: if you can stomach the taste of fenugreek powder not in a capsule, I recommend visiting your local indian store. A bag is like $1.50. I use that for cooking and in my massage oil. I want to buy a heating pad before school starts...I hear heat really is a big part of growth and helps accelerate the process....

@E
Girl we can do this. I hear if you give up too soon your results won't be satisfying or permanent. And even with great growth, a massage here and there is necessary for maintenance...but iuno bout y'all but....SO's pretty good @ maintenance


----------



## My Friend (Jul 29, 2010)

.Wanji. said:


> My Friend.....yes, we need to start this crazy revolution lol I think distracting myself from my hair growth rate will be healthy. Where should we start this challenge? Here or in another Forum? I like that more people see this one but I'm not sure if it becomes a nuisance or not to those that are not interested in this discussion. **shrug**
> 
> *July 31-Dec31 (6mos)* should be just about perfect ! Should it be a *Maca/Fenugreek/Both thread?* I kind of like that so different people with different interests can also check in. Let me know what you think lovely ladies.


 

Hi Wanji....those date's are perfect. I think having both the Maca and Fenugreek challenge together would be a great idea  

Yes. Leave it in this forum, if possible. More people will see it  even more will join secretly


----------



## B3e (Jul 29, 2010)

lol is it bad that we curvacious women are looking for more curves? smh there are people out there seriously with nothing that are happy just the way they are 

yea, i want CURVES .....i went shopping during my dinner break and the guy that owns the small shop i went to commented on my butt...he said it's def gotten bigger hahaha i know him...so it's not too creepy. but yea...felt good


----------



## brownelovely (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm joining this challenge...ordering my maca tomorrow!!!

What brand is everyone using?


----------



## B3e (Jul 30, 2010)

@brownelovely
my brands: Fenugreek—Vitamin Shoppe($4ish) | Maca—Nature's Way($12ish)

I've initiated a challenge ladies, hopefully it's useful for those who want to stick to maca, fenugreek, or both.

Growth Mode Challenge (Maca • Fenugreek)

If anyone has useful information that I can add to the Useful Information post, please PM me and I'll add it along with what I find. More heads are better than one when it comes to researching.


----------



## MissRissa (Aug 3, 2010)

.Wanji. said:


> My Friend.....yes, we need to start this crazy revolution lol I think distracting myself from my hair growth rate will be healthy. Where should we start this challenge? Here or in another Forum? I like that more people see this one but I'm not sure if it becomes a nuisance or not to those that are not interested in this discussion. **shrug**
> 
> July 31-Dec31 (6mos) should be just about perfect ! Should it be a Maca/Fenugreek/Both thread? I kind of like that so different people with different interests can also check in. Let me know what you think lovely ladies.
> 
> ...


 

lol u are ridiculous

but what exactly is too soon?  i dont start taking mine for another month but i dont want to take them, actually get a littlel something and then they disappear after i stop


----------



## B3e (Aug 3, 2010)

lol

I really can't say what too soon means, it may vary from person to person. For me, too soon is going two days in between without doing anything....my 34 was short lived, I'm down to 33.5....because i decided to be lazy. Now my hind quarters are still growing at their own rate...35.5 now so maybe my body is just laughing @ me knowing darn well i wan't more upper than lower... but that may be more because of my insatiable habit lately than the Maca...

I would wager that if you can go up 3 sizes then continue with regular massages, you can maintain a +2 gain. but, eh, you know the female body...it has a mind of its own.


----------

